# Figuring acres



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Here is a tool I found that makes it easy to figure the acreage of a field if you are buying standing hay.

https://www.mapdevelopers.com/area_finder.php


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I have used this tool for many years

https://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm#


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

ozarkian said:


> I have used this tool for many years
> 
> https://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm#


Same here.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've utilized Google Planimeter to measure acres.


----------

